# I made another thing.



## EasternSierra (Nov 7, 2015)

Mint tin betta pond 









I'm pretty pleased with how my second attempt at working with resin worked out 

If anyone is interested in purchasing a custom pond let me know! I love making them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Aww cute!


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

That's pretty kewl. Good work!


----------



## Kirio (Sep 20, 2016)

I want one, but I have no monies! ;-; Maybe another time.


Super cute!


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

You have your private messages turned off


----------



## EasternSierra (Nov 7, 2015)

I think I fixed this...

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh my goodness! This is too cute!!! How much do you usually charge?


----------



## EasternSierra (Nov 7, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> Oh my goodness! This is too cute!!! How much do you usually charge?




I'm not sure yet, I haven't had any requests! I'll need to re-up my resin supply as well. If you're interested shoot me a PM!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

